# The dubious political grifts and shifts of Ethan Oliver Ralph



## Near (Sep 10, 2022)

Ethan Oliver Ralph (convicted sex offender) has been cited by multiple sources as an "alt-right podcaster". His certified hood classic was the #Healstream, which for the uninitiated, was a charity stream that Ralph in his infinite wisdom, allowed to have holocaust denial on. Keep this in mind, as you see what he's been trying to pull lately.

As some may have observed, over the span of quite some time, Ethan Ralph has been trying to distance himself from the alt-right branding. It's no longer "I'm a famous right wing podcaster and journalist", but rather "I'm the biggest in this sector, from the top on down". He is now purposefully vague about his true political views, due to the audience he fostered being of the right-wing/far-right beliefs. Not wanting to lose that, he is trying to make himself monetizable while also not alienating his easily-impressionable audience.

In his recent less than subtle move, he lashed out at a viewer for making jokes about the Jewish people, and also demanded for him to change his screen name.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




As a reminder to his viewers, I would like to say that *Ethan Oliver Ralph has voted for Obama twice and does not give a shit about your freedom of speech or any right-wing cause. You are being played by a complete turncoat*


----------



## IrishGuy088 (Sep 10, 2022)

Ethan Ralph (convicted sex offender) only cares about the free speech of Ethan Ralph (convicted sex offender).


----------



## solidus (Sep 10, 2022)

My head canon is that the real reason is he’s upset because of his pedo horse’s religion being mocked.


----------



## Beavis (Sep 10, 2022)

Didn’t he support Bernie in 2016?


----------



## DoodooForGoogol (Sep 10, 2022)

He's already been touched by the anathema of Keffals, so it's no surprise that he'd eventually shift. 

Ralph troon-out arc when?


----------



## useless lurker (Sep 10, 2022)

Between simping for trannies and worshipping Moloch, Ethan joining the IDF is probably the least surprising turn of events for him.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Sep 10, 2022)

Two time obama voter turned alt right grifter is a spiritual opportunist, more at 11!


Beavis said:


> Didn’t he support Bernie in 2016?


Ralph just wants the free gibs


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Sep 10, 2022)

Concerning this, what suddenly changed his mind? He gladly accepted donations from "JewsStayKillingChrist" for months and months. I can't imagine this is simply based on the whims of his catboy master? IIRC even during that stream he also made racist jokes about how black people don't want to work and he's still rampant with the homophobia.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Sep 10, 2022)

Ralph getting ready to jump from the sinking ship that is Cozy. The troon out is coming soon.


----------



## Automaton Type 2B (Sep 10, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Concerning this, what suddenly changed his mind? He gladly accepted donations from "JewsStayKillingChrist" for months and months. I can't imagine this is simply based on the whims of his catboy master? IIRC even during that stream he also made racist jokes about how black people don't want to work and he's still rampant with the homophobia.


Ralph said he was "on the edge of getting banned".

Who are the people behind nick? Is there someone important paying for the servers?

Someone jewish?


----------



## Maude Snew (Sep 10, 2022)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> Ralph getting ready to jump from the sinking ship that is Cozy. The troon out is coming soon.


Where would he go though? Is there a single bridge that dumb fucker hasn't burned? I suppose comfy maybe but last I heard that was dead on arrival and he's a liability no matter where he goes so I suspect anybody sensible would just give him the boot outright. There's also no way he's getting back with the big players, that ship sailed long ago.


----------



## Beavis (Sep 10, 2022)

Maude Snew said:


> Where would he go though? Is there a single bridge that dumb fucker hasn't burned? I suppose comfy maybe but last I heard that was dead on arrival and he's a liability no matter where he goes so I suspect anybody sensible would just give him the boot outright. There's also no way he's getting back with the big players, that ship sailed long ago.


He would probably go crawling back to odysee.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Sep 10, 2022)

Automaton_Type_2B said:


> Ralph said he was "on the edge of getting banned".
> 
> Who are the people behind nick? Is there someone important paying for the servers?
> 
> Someone jewish?


I think I know the more likely answer to this question. After some looking, it would seem that this is in regards to his Super Followers over on Twitter. This is why he became so agitated about the username. At least that's what makes sense to me unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Sep 10, 2022)

Glad to see this thread. I saw his little JewskilledChrist rant live the other day and the first thing I thought was how the Big Bad Gunt REFUSED to censor himself and cuck to Keemstar for a 10k payout.


----------



## Bitcoin Henchman (Sep 10, 2022)

Maybe I misremember but didn't Ralph make the exact same "Jews Killed Christ" joke numerous times back around the time of the Healstream?

Also Cozy being funded by Jews is more likely but, I think it would be funnier if his daddy Fuentes is just getting railed by a jew and Ralph doesn't want to give Fuentes any reasons to boot him


----------



## damian (Sep 10, 2022)

How do you say "Oy vey, shut it down" in pig squeals?


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Sep 10, 2022)

Automaton_Type_2B said:


> Ralph said he was "on the edge of getting banned".
> 
> Who are the people behind nick? Is there someone important paying for the servers?
> 
> Someone jewish?


Maybe Jewsh is embezzling the farms donation money?


----------



## Ishtar (Sep 10, 2022)

Imagine backing off far right politics simply to get a slightly bigger audience. Fat faggot doesn't know what principles are.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Sep 10, 2022)

damian said:


> How do you say "Oy vey, shut it down" in pig squeals?


Just squeal louder.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Sep 10, 2022)

Before he went to prison Ralph would often position himself as the moderate on what was then just The Ralph Retort. Usually Seattle4Truth or a guest would fill out the more right leaning position and they would have on another guest to take on the left position. Ralph would make reference to falling out with the leftists in Gamergate but it always seemed like a more personal thing than political(shocker I know).

Basically what I am getting at is that Ralph's political compass seems to be tied to whoever he is beefing with currently.


----------



## Maude Snew (Sep 10, 2022)

Shamash said:


> Imagine backing off far right politics simply to get a slightly bigger audience. Fat faggot doesn't know what principles are.


Sure he does. They run schools and shit and you get sent to their office when you shit your pants and mom has to bring you fresh shorts.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Sep 10, 2022)

Ethan Ralph is fat and stupid/gay, plus he's really fat.

Imagine trying to pull the emergency brake and reverse course on being a piece of crap chud now, after everything. If you're going to go up in flames regardless, at least you could do it with some dignity, Athena Rachel (formerly Ethan Ralph).


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 10, 2022)

damian said:


> How do you say "Oy vey, shut it down" in pig squeals?


ITZ NAWWT TROOOOOOO


----------



## Henry of Skalitz (Sep 10, 2022)

HEY RALPH, enjoy the politically correct Panopticon you put yourself in. Boxing in your chat with threats of banning for making fun of Jews or Troons will work out splendidly. Keep it up buddy!


----------



## John Wesley Hardin (Sep 11, 2022)

If I didn’t care about not giving Ralph money, I might be tempted to send in a bunch of $1 chats every show quoting Mein Kampf and Culture of Critique


----------



## Boss Hawg (Sep 11, 2022)

Ethan Ralph is a man with no convictions (I don't mean criminal convictions bc he has many). He has no values based on anything of substance. His beliefs are based on what makes him money. Any self-respecting White man and/or Christian would recognize this man as someone that fills the many labels of sinners listed in 2 Timothy 3:2-9.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Sep 11, 2022)

Are you guys trying to tell me that a manlet with four tits and a medical anomaly for a gut holds no convictions?! For shame KF. For shame.


----------



## DelusionTree (Sep 11, 2022)

The only principle Ralph has is he comes first before anything and anyone.
He is a degenerate coomer, groomer and drug abuser and only sees politics as a way to make money.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Sep 11, 2022)

DelusionTree said:


> The only principle Ralph has is he comes first before anything and anyone.
> He is a degenerate coomer, groomer and drug abuser and only sees politics as a way to make money.


The whiplash the killstream faithful (all ten of them) are going to have as Ralph turns on them for his new leftie grift will be hilarious though. Especially as the leftists like Keffals and their ilk want nothing to do with Ralph, even if he tries to cozy up as a repenting rightwinger.


----------



## Gina Gillotti (Sep 11, 2022)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> Especially as the leftists like Keffals and their ilk want nothing to do with Ralph, even if he tries to cozy up as a repenting rightwinger.


Keffals wouldn't even accept help from Hotwheels, who's late-to-the-party anti-rightist grift has been legitimized by journalists, what hope can Ralph have?


----------



## Burd Turglar (Sep 11, 2022)

DelusionTree said:


> The only principle Ralph has is he comes first before anything and anyone.
> He is a degenerate coomer, groomer and drug abuser and only sees politics as a way to make money.


I was going to take offense to that statement but I'm not a groomer, so....keep on keepin on.


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (Sep 11, 2022)

Gina Gillotti said:


> Keffals wouldn't even accept help from Hotwheels, who's late-to-the-party anti-rightist grift has been legitimized by journalists, what hope can Ralph have?


Ralph can hope that his sport wagers pay out enough each week to keep his horse and chimeric child in the stable.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Sep 11, 2022)

Gina Gillotti said:


> Keffals wouldn't even accept help from Hotwheels, who's late-to-the-party anti-rightist grift has been legitimized by journalists, what hope can Ralph have?


I think Ralph would be more than willing to, show his loyalty to his new Kween Kaffalls however I don't think even they'd accept that from well, Ralph.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Sep 12, 2022)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> I think Ralph would be more than willing to, show his loyalty to his new Kween Kaffalls however I don't think even they'd accept that from well, Ralph.


I think Ralph is an astounding loser and failing grifter. He will hitch his wagon to anything and anyone who may be advantageous to him. I don't know why I even bother with this board anymore, he's not even funny anymore, just pathetic and depressing.


----------



## MeltyTW (Sep 12, 2022)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> The whiplash the killstream faithful (all ten of them) are going to have as Ralph turns on them for his new leftie grift will be hilarious though. Especially as the leftists like Keffals and their ilk want nothing to do with Ralph, even if he tries to cozy up as a repenting rightwinger.


i think theyll just accept, yes thats right his audience will troon out on command and agree to sterilize themselves and become gay like the pussies they are. thats all i can assume if theyre willing to 'correctly' gender homosexuals with the gunt.


----------



## My Cat Is Racist (Sep 12, 2022)

Every relationship for Ralph is transactional,  business and personal relationships alike. It's all about what he has to gain by being associated with you. 

If only Ronnie had reinforced some better morals and values before heading out to buy cigarettes and never returning.


----------



## heathercho (Sep 12, 2022)

> As a reminder to his viewers, I would like to say that *Ethan Oliver Ralph has voted for Obama twice and does not give a shit about your freedom of speech or any right-wing cause. You are being played by a complete turncoat*



Genuinely, even though he thumbed the teen, ate the trash burger, bared the gunt, told his dying mother to walk in a heatwave to her dialysis... whilst I found those things disgusting, somehow it pales in comparison to the disgust I feel in regards to his latest bleating about Kiwifarms.

Even the Mafia and Bikies have a morality to their chaos. 
Ethan is no different than the average run of the mill obese, bi-gunted, kid diddling Antifa wannabe you'd see featured in a mugshot on Andy Ngo's Twitter. 
All of Ethan's previous foes have had some level of morality. Any enemy of Ethan's merely has to point this out and they've already won.


----------



## Maude Snew (Sep 12, 2022)

Burd Turglar said:


> I think Ralph is an astounding loser and failing grifter. He will hitch his wagon to anything and anyone who may be advantageous to him. I don't know why I even bother with this board anymore, he's not even funny anymore, just pathetic and depressing.


If Ralph had the CEO of Youtube on speed dial Ethan Klein could sue him for stealing his thing. Maybe get a nice swamp out of the deal. Or maybe the two Ethans will just merge into one. Find out on the next exciting episode of either dead show.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Sep 12, 2022)

Ralph is a shifty lying ass for his own cheap ass influencer gain? No way! The killstream would never sink so low to lie about their political influence for mere dollar donations!

Yeah I'm not shocked at all by Ralph. I'm just shocked someone so fat and large can even be a shape shifter.


----------



## Balanced Boomer (Sep 12, 2022)

Nigger wants to fuck a Canadian tranny for clout.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Sep 12, 2022)

Ralph’s politics are whatever enables him to get revenge on his Blood Enemies, and fund his Maker’s Mark and Trashburger consumption.    He’s a retarded White Trash incarnate who has no values, destined to live in a holler/ghetto and be a bottom-feeder.   If it wasn’t for Twitter, Streaming and lucking out in Gamergate the alcoholic hog would have burned his life down far sooner.

As it was, his downfall into White Trash oblivion was delayed by a few years by Nora and some influences holding back his substance abuse.    Now he can only lick Tranny Gash, supporting Chomos as long as it gets back at that dang dirty Jersh Moon, and fervently fighting for people to not make fun of the Jews.   Based?


----------



## HorseGirlSupremacy (Sep 13, 2022)

Ralph got a whiff of Keffals infected amhole, and he is trying to impress. 
Imagine if Ralph becomes like Klein, that be hilarious.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Sep 13, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> The League has members that have been watching him since #GamerGate, most have followed him during the IBS era so here are the politics of Ethan Ralph (or lack thereof).
> 
> Since GG Ralph found himself in the /pol/ , "dissident right", IBS, /cow/, and Metokur sphere. He has vaguely followed the trends of this sphere in 2017-2019 the alt right was the dominant faction in that sphere at the time. Therefore Ralph most followed that track, but he was more "liberal" and more liberal than he is now. JCaesar was exposed during this time. He clearly doesnt care about many of the particulars, principles, and philosophic of the dissident right.
> 
> ...


TL;DR it has always been about the money under the guise of any kind of "movement". Going to bat for Fuentes relentlessly and becoming upset at antisemitism is because "it affects my payment processors and me getting paid". His words. If there was a streaming platform that took 0% cut and let him say Jew this, Jew that and 1488 he would use that instead.


----------



## Yonder (Sep 14, 2022)

Ethan Ralph does have a belief, fan fiction forums, it's *KILLSTREAM* baby. Always has been, always will be.

Video lol


----------



## Xarpho (Sep 14, 2022)

HorseGirlSupremacy said:


> Ralph got a whiff of Keffals infected amhole, and he is trying to impress.
> Imagine if Ralph becomes like Klein, that be hilarious.


Ralph was trying to suck up to "Queen KeFALLS" because of their mutual hatred of KF, maybe Queen KeFALLS would give Ralph a share of that nice "oppressed transgender needs legal funds uwu" warchest.

Ralph wouldn't even get a chance to stick his thumb in Keffals' crotch wound because both of them are self-centered e-celebs that gives nothing and seeks nothing from the other partner but clout and money.


----------



## Ego (Sep 14, 2022)

I remember back in 2012-14 and having Ralph grifting his news website on FB libertarian groups and he was getting laughed at and threatening to fight people back then too.


----------



## Maude Snew (Sep 14, 2022)

Yonder said:


> Ethan Ralph does have a belief, fan fiction forums, it's *KILLSTREAM* baby. Always has been, always will be.
> 
> Video lol


The Killstream has movements on it alright. Movements all over the insides of his shorts and running down his leg. Ethan Ralph would not lie about those after all if he shits himself on stream he makes tons of money. Straight from the pig's snout.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Sep 15, 2022)

Ralph knows his political beliefs don't matter anyway because he's not allowed to vote.


----------



## .iota. (Sep 16, 2022)

he went from encouraging his teenaged girlfriend to abort their child, to denying having done so, to selling "aborski" merch.  reminder: ethan oliver ralph (convicted sex offender) has no convictions that are not criminal.


----------



## Keranu (Sep 17, 2022)

Ego said:


> I remember back in 2012-14 and having Ralph grifting his news website on FB libertarian groups and he was getting laughed at and threatening to fight people back then too.


Aw man do you happen to remember what those groups are called and if they're still around? Those are the gunt's dark ages and I've been really curious to see his pre-GG activities. I always imagined him tard raging on forums.


----------



## Gina Gillotti (Sep 28, 2022)

heathercho said:


> All of Ethan's previous foes have had some level of morality. Any enemy of Ethan's merely has to point this out and they've already won.}


Wait, what? One of the funniest parts of the Ralphaverse is that it is home to basically nothing but shitty people, that's why it's funny. The Ralphamale is maybe somewhat above the median level of shittiness, but some of my favorite arcs are when he shits on even shittier people and I get to root for him semi-ironically.

I agree that his sweeping it up for the tranny is a new low though.


----------



## Ego (Sep 28, 2022)

Keranu said:


> Aw man do you happen to remember what those groups are called and if they're still around? Those are the gunt's dark ages and I've been really curious to see his pre-GG activities. I always imagined him tard raging on forums.


It was Ancapistan, it was nuked from orbit cause one of the owners of the group gave mod to a female who promptly deleted everything cause she was a radlib and libertarians are well known for trusting people who hate them to do nothing at all to them if given the ability to.


----------



## heathercho (Sep 30, 2022)

Gina Gillotti said:


> Wait, what? One of the funniest parts of the Ralphaverse is that it is home to basically nothing but shitty people, that's why it's funny. The Ralphamale is maybe somewhat above the median level of shittiness, but some of my favorite arcs are when he shits on even shittier people and I get to root for him semi-ironically.
> 
> I agree that his sweeping it up for the tranny is a new low though.


I don't remember who I was referring to specifically... actually, I think it was people like Mundane Matt, Metokur... maybe.
But I think Ethan has entered a new arc. One where he has absolute negative morality. There's literally no one he wouldn't stump for, if it meant owning "the farms". He's more repulsive now, than ever.
I'm almost certain he'd sell Rozchu, if it meant owning Dear Feeder.


----------



## Elmo (Sep 30, 2022)

heathercho said:


> I don't remember who I was referring to specifically... actually, I think it was people like Mundane Matt, Metokur... maybe.
> But I think Ethan has entered a new arc. One where he has absolute negative morality. There's literally no one he wouldn't stump for, if it meant owning "the farms". He's more repulsive now, than ever.
> I'm almost certain he'd sell Rozchu, if it meant owning Dear Feeder.


I wouldn't call it a new arc but rather one that's simply just full on mask off mode I guess. Not even necessarily that, but moreso that there's not even a semblance of trying to hide it. He's always been about "if you go low, I go lower" and "if I'm going to get dirty in the mud, I'm dragging you down with me" sort of mentality with him. Some of it reeks of pettiness and desperation, probably a combination of both, but almost certainly it's because if there's any kind of implosion he wants as many casualties as he can take along with him. A lot of this seems to go back to his allegiances only to the people who can make him money, to which I refer back to my deadname's (PBUH) post:


TriggerMeElmo said:


> TL;DR it has always been about the money under the guise of any kind of "movement". Going to bat for Fuentes relentlessly and becoming upset at antisemitism is because "it affects my payment processors and me getting paid". His words. If there was a streaming platform that took 0% cut and let him say Jew this, Jew that and 1488 he would use that instead.


To TL;DR a TL;DR: fatman want money, you no help money, you go die die or bye bye.


----------



## heathercho (Sep 30, 2022)

Elmo said:


> I wouldn't call it a new arc but rather one that's simply just full on mask off mode I guess. Not even necessarily that, but moreso that there's not even a semblance of trying to hide it. He's always been about "if you go low, I go lower" and "if I'm going to get dirty in the mud, I'm dragging you down with me" sort of mentality with him. Some of it reeks of pettiness and desperation, probably a combination of both, but almost certainly it's because if there's any kind of implosion he wants as many casualties as he can take along with him. A lot of this seems to go back to his allegiances only to the people who can make him money, to which I refer back to my deadname's (PBUH) post:
> 
> To TL;DR a TL;DR: fatman want money, you no help money, you go die die or bye bye.


I guess Ralph never, ever redeems himself. I don't think he's ever had a redemption arc, come to think of it...


----------



## RalphaMania (Sep 30, 2022)

Silly thread, Ralphamali doesn't have any principles!


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 1, 2022)

Ego said:


> I remember back in 2012-14 and having Ralph grifting his news website on FB libertarian groups


Wait... Ethan Ralph has ALWAYS been a pedophile? Good to know.


----------



## Salvatore Leone (Oct 1, 2022)

Gonna be a big post but here are some old Ralph tweets circa 2011-2015. Back when he was a Liberal.

*Biden Tweets*
Ralph was a bit of a Biden fan it seems.


*Tweet|Archive*


*Tweet|Archive*


*Tweet|Archive*


*Tweet|Archive

Obama Tweets*
Obama dick riding even through the Snowden scandal.

Tweet|Archive




Tweet|Archive




Tweet|Archive

*Ralph and Gay Rights*
Ralph supported gay rights and one of his girlfriends was bisexual. Probably got rammed by some African American gentlemen, 



Tweet|Archive




Tweet|Archive




Tweet|Archive

*Ralph On PBS/The News*
Ralph seemed to believe in public broadcasting and believed the msm. 



Tweet|Archive





Tweet|Archive




Tweet|Archive

*Ralph Calling the Kettle Black*




Tweet|Archive

*Ralph and Guns*
I support guns but....



Tweet|Archive




Tweet|Archive

*Ralph's Blocklist*
Ralph, like every other person back during GamerGate, showed off how he wasn't like the SJWs and didn't block people. 




Tweet|Archive

*And Finally, Ralph on Anonymity/Deplatforming *




Tweet|Archive


----------



## Harlan Wick (Oct 21, 2022)

Since Gunt is a fan of all things historical here's a Latin phrase that sums up this thread: nihil sub sole novum. For those of us that don't use Latin, there's nothing new under the sun. Gunt is LARPing as Morton Downey Jr., complete with the political shift from liberal leftist to right wing populist.


----------



## CognitiveDeficiency (Oct 21, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Concerning this, what suddenly changed his mind? He gladly accepted donations from "JewsStayKillingChrist" for months and months. I can't imagine this is simply based on the whims of his catboy master? IIRC even during that stream he also made racist jokes about how black people don't want to work and he's still rampant with the homophobia.


Ralph has always had this thing for jews. I can't remember the specific spergout, but years ago I remember him ranting about someone being a "jew hating piece of shit."


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Oct 21, 2022)

Would love to see the blocklist now but don't think there's a computer powerful enough to load all of that data.


----------

